
Griode: A Music Instrument Based on Raspberry Pi and Novation Launchpad - codetrotter
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBAFXs0YjviK9PzKnr3MDsRU6YAJgeH1K
======
codetrotter
Came across this project today. Author has put the source on GitHub:
[https://github.com/jpetazzo/griode](https://github.com/jpetazzo/griode)

It’s the 2018 sabbatical project of the author of the project. Last commit was
about a month ago. Very cool project, I look forward to see what more they are
going to add to it.

